# going to Sharm el Sheikh...



## mostafano1 (Jun 13, 2009)

hey all i'm having a vacation so i'm going to sharm el Sheikh starts this weekend.. hitting pacha .. enjoying the beaches and have much fun..who would be there during the end of this month?..i'mlooking for trip mates.. any one wants to join?
drop me a line,
Mosti xx


----------

